# Anyone know anything about TVolution?



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

From inKlineglobal?

http://www.inklineglobal.com/products/tvo/index.html

Just wondering if anyone had this and if so, if you could tell me a little bit about it. Thanks!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't know anything about it, but I did find this comment from someone who must have tried it.
http://clarkhoward.com/p/boards/ch/...umber=539155&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&part=


> Tvolution is nothing but a glorified video streamer. Many of the "channels" on it are nothing but video clips. The channels that it does have are culled from local, many municipal channels from around the country that are only free because that is the only way that they can get any exposure. If you think that you can watch your favorite television shows using this software, think again. This is nothing more than deceptive advertising.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Bogy said:


> I don't know anything about it, but I did find this comment from someone who must have tried it.
> http://clarkhoward.com/p/boards/ch/...umber=539155&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&part=


Thanks, that's kind of what I figured. Since they didn't mention anything about any particular channels on their site. Also when I tried to look up some reviews or info about it I came up w/ almost nothing. If it was anything all that great i'm sure there would've been more info about it available.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This may be more like what you are looking for...

"Akimbo uses your home broadband Internet connection to deliver video entertainment. Just connect the Akimbo Player or a Media Center to your home network and television, and you can start watching shows on the Akimbo Service. You can easily explore and discover programs to enjoy using your TV's on-screen Akimbo Guide - your map to all shows available through the Akimbo Service. Choose the programs that interest you, and they are delivered to your Akimbo Player or Media Center, ready to watch on your schedule."

http://www.akimbo.com/

Also, check out Akimbo's new programming additions here http://my.akimbo.com/recent_additions.aspx


----------

